# my own lump review



## dmack (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey guys and gals,
While I really value the link for the lump data base (http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lump.htm) it is a bit overwhelming to me. Too much info.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I am planning on doing my first smoke with my Horizon tomorrow morning. As you may know I have been looking for good lump that I can easily get. Well I settled on a real plain looking red bag from Walmart. I compared it to what I had the green bag of Royal Oak Steakhouse lump from Menards.I compared the two Royal Oak lumps, both of which were rated well by the site. I found the Royal Oak Lump Charcoal  as being excellent as far as size of pieces. The Steak House had many pieces I can't use-way too small. I will trust the data base's analysis of heat and ash produced.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I basically categorized by size using 5 buckets much like the data base did. With the Walmart stuff I found a lot of stuff I'll use with my Horizon. I think some of the little stuff I can use in my GOSM. We'll see. I'm sure I am not the only one that wants to be able to get supplies easily without paying an arm and a leg. I think I paid $7 for a 10 pound bag of the red bag from Walmart. I also saw a good review on Best Choice (another Royal Oak lump). It is distributed by AWG. Not sure where I can get that. Anyway I hope someone can benefit from my little comparison.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





dmack


----------



## jdt (Jun 23, 2009)

hawgeyes bbq in ankeny has Wicked Good Weekend Warrior Blend and Seven Oaks lump also, I think The Dude Abides said the fireplace superstore on 86th also has the seven oaks, its made by two women right here in iowa. Of course you can get the kingsford charwood lump at hyvee and lowes has cowboy brand. Hope that helps. If you like the SO or WG and plan to buy stuff from hawgeyes join the Iowa bbq society, 10% off all purchases for members, its only $30 to join so with a couple bags of lump and an accessory or two you make up your $30 real quick. I am not sure if you got your baffle plate yet or not but they should have one in stock, last time I went looking for a 24" style with my buddy they had the 16 and 20" right there in stock so you could probably avoid any shipping fee.


----------



## coyote-1 (Jun 23, 2009)

My current bag of RO has yielded great lump - and one fist-sized chunk of feldspar. It looks good in the garden, so they are forgiven that minor transgression.


----------



## dmack (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes JDT I did stop and pick up a convection plate for my 16. I forgot all about Hawgeyes when I ordered my cover. Would have been nice to save on the shipping on that. Made it a spendy little item. Oh well I needed it since it (Horizon) won't fit in the garage like my gosm. So far I'm happy with my RO lump. 

dmack


----------

